# Love the art and the artist



## SavannahMoniter (Sep 8, 2010)

Sometime I get super caught up in what I’m doing and forget about the repercussions, I try really hard to have a handle on it but it’s so easy to get excited and forget things. You will like to have a for instance I am sure…

Like for instance, I was taking pictures of a false water cobra baby one time and he was super cute and I love him and so, camera in one hand, snake in the other I start taking pictures. Sometimes baby snakes might not like a camera shoved in their face, like this little guy, and so he bit me. Now, at this point it shouldn’t be a problem except that I found him even cuter as he was biting and I decided really needed a picture of him biting me. So, click, click, click and then, blood starts running down my thumb and I decided I really really needed a picture of that so, I let him bite and bite and bite until I got an even better picture. All the whil I completely forgot the snake was rear fanged and the little guy was working really, really hard at pumping my thumb full of his venom. My hand immediately swelled up, as this artistic project lasted about 30 minutes aaaaaaaand, I was left with a Hulk Fist for about 3 days. (I took pics of the swelling at first, but then I got bored with that, so I stopped, the swelling however did not, it got way bigger than the pictures)
All that being said, again, this morning a big retic was striking at Davide while he was changing out his water and…. Well, you can probably guess where the story goes, I haaaaaaaad to get a picture, I haaaaaaaad to get a picture of it striking, and of course with my camera around my neck and being all zoomed in, I totally forgot that I was well within striking distance so when he lunged for me I dodged the bite, barely, but I jumped back so fast that I tripped over one of our gigantic sulcatas, fell over the wall in his pen and almost knocked myself out on the concrete and now ther is big gross lump on the back of my head……….. but I did get a couple shots before that happened and it’s only noon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a headache…………. L

Much love!
Xo…………………………Savannah


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww haha sorry got to laugh that swelling looks bad false water cobras really are getting popular aww cute guy though! x


----------



## SavannahMoniter (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks so much! I do love the false water cobras!


----------

